# Market Harborough



## Benjamin (27 May 2008)

What do we all think about these?

Have never used one, but was talking to a friend about them last night.
I have no idea how they work, or what they are supposed to do!!

Just Tuesday ramblings!


----------



## Dressagebabe (27 May 2008)

they are a pair of reins with several small D's running up each rein, it has a martingale type attachement coming from between the legs then hooks onto which ever D you select (the closest to your hands is the tightest setting) it is supposed to encourage the horse to flex at the poll and go on the bit.  Its an artificial way really as they tend to go on the forehand with them and in the wrong hands that are not sympathetic can give totally the wrong impression of correct way of going to the horse as an unsympathetic hand does not give to reward when the horse needs it.


----------



## Ezme (27 May 2008)

I know a pony who has the biggest neck in the world and she was ridden 90% of the time in a market harbrough, it helped the little ones have more control as she was only 13.2ish most people who rode her wern't particularly strong. She went lovely in it. Its similar to a draw rein, sorry but the best was I can describe it, that runs from a martingale style neck peice through the bit and clips onto you normal rein in different positions for different strengths. Don't see them too often but like i said i've seen it work very well too.


----------



## jumpthemoon (27 May 2008)

I'm sure the purpose of them is actually to work as a martingale, and not as an aid to specifically get the horse in an outline. 

I use one on my horse when we hack, as he can nap. It works very well, because it stops him from putting his head up too high, but I can release the presssure if I feel I need to, but at the same time I can also turn his head right round to my toe to stop him rearing. The problem I had with a running martingale was that I found I couldn't turn so easily. 

IMO if it's holding the horses head in the position of a false outline it's too tight. That's not how I'd use it.


----------



## crabbymare (27 May 2008)

It is classed as a martingale and years ago was also known as a german martingale.  
The reason its allowed in the ring for jumping and draw reins are not is because it clips to the rein (instead of the ends going back to your hand) which gives it a point where if the horse gives to itthere is no further effect.


----------



## Baileyhoss (27 May 2008)

The market harborough is a 'gadget' designed to encourage correct head carriage.  

Dressagebabe is partly right, the martingale style strap goes from the girth, then splits into to, as would a running martingale, but instead of rings around your reins, there are clips, so those bits go through your bit rings then back onto the d's running along the rein.  as said before, the d nearest the rider is the tightest, the one nearest the horse is the loosest.

The reason I quite like this (in good hands) is that when your horse is above the bit, the mh comes into play in a similar fashion to drawreins, but unlike draw reins, when the horse lowers its head, the attachment becomes loose and you are riding off your the rein alone, i.e, the gadget becomes redundant.
It's correctional, rather than persistant.

This is why jump the moon finds it works so well on her nappy horse, because when the horse throws it's head up, the mh says, 'get back down' as soon as the horse complies, all the pressure is released and you are back to your rein.

I used it for jumping when my lad went through a phase of tossing his head up and running out, (sometimes losing me in the process).  It worked beautifully and i don't need it now.
I use it occasionally for flat work to help my communication with hoss. I find it helps me concentrate on how I am riding and keep my hands till and soft, esp if working on something new/difficult.

It is legal for BSJA, but not for BD.

The usual precautions and hazards apply to this as do most gadgets.  If it's on too tight, you will get a tight overbent neck.  If you don't ride with your seat and leg, you will get an on the forehand horse who is not engaged.  

hope this helps.
F x


----------



## Theresa_F (27 May 2008)

I have found them very useful on my TBs - helped me keep the head down and I used them for hunting/XC/SJ up to 2'6 to give me control and brakes without a severe bit.

Also were very useful when I started schooling my first gypsy cob - she was gypsy broke and used to go flat out head in the air.  The MH meant I was not exhausted and having to take a hard contact - she worked against herself and minute she gave, was reward.  After about six months I didn't need it anymore as she had developed the correct muscles and way of going.


----------



## Benjamin (28 May 2008)

Thank you all for your very informative replies!!


----------

